
America's Invisible Pot Addicts (2018) - gringoDan
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/08/americas-invisible-pot-addicts/567886/
======
blaser-waffle
The assumptions and tone of the article make me think it's a plant by anti-
marijuana advocacy groups.

I agree the trend for hyper-potent weed isn't great, but that's mostly a
function of years of clandestine growth, where it makes sense to grow the
strongest weed possible; easier to hide and sell 9 potent plants than 19 or
90.

But I'd argue this is part of the calibration process that comes with
legalization. People have been smoking lots of weed for years, but now that
it's not criminalized we can actually think hard about it.

